# Razr m for Gnex?



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys , so I keep getting replacements for screen burn in and this last one I noticed on the receipt that they're sending a razr m , which is what my wife has. Anyone have experience with being sent the wrong phone? I'll keep it if they let me but am not sure how that works. Just thought I'd run it by the forum and see if anyone has dealt with something like this.... Thanks guys!


----------



## Trammell (Jan 5, 2012)

I have heard of them doing this if you keep having to return a phone that they will just replace it with a different phone.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

If it's anything like the razr, it will be frustrating. lol

When I had the Tbolt they sent me a rezound. They do that sometimes. Not really a big deal. It's a trade up in value anyway.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm not looking forward to the lack in development but I'm sick of the Gnex too, just wasn't sure if they did it on purpose or by mistake and would later try to get it back or something. Thanks for the responses guys


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Yeah I'm not looking forward to the lack in development but I'm sick of the Gnex too, just wasn't sure if they did it on purpose or by mistake and would later try to get it back or something. Thanks for the responses guys


I'm pretty sure that if you threw $50 into the pot, someone would trade you for a Gs3.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

You should push them to send you an S3 instead. Just tell them them that you don't care for Motorola products, and would prefer to stick with Samsung.


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I did call today and tried to get the s3. Didn't work out. Gonna have to go the craigslist route. Thanks again guys


----------

